# virsh + VirtualBox = error

## moe

Hi,

ich habe libvirt installiert, und das klappt auch mit kvm wunderbar, sogar remote mit dem virt-manager. Da kvm aber scheinbar das VT-Flag nicht an die Guests durchleitet, wollt ich es jetzt mit Virtualbox probieren.

Also hab ich libvirt mit dem USE-Flag virtualbox installiert, aber virsh sagt mir leider immer diesen Fehler:

```
# virsh -d5 -c vbox:///system

error: internal error unable to initialize VirtualBox driver API

```

Obwohl ich den Debuglevel auf 5 gesetzt hab, weigert sich virsh genauere Informationen zu geben. Google findet auch nichts. Benutzt jemand diese Kombination und hat nen heißen Tipp?

Installiert sind folgende Versionen:

```
[I] app-emulation/libvirt

     Available versions:  (~)0.6.3-r3 (~)0.6.4-r1 (~)0.6.5 {avahi hal iscsi kvm lvm lxc network nls numa openvz parted policykit qemu sasl selinux uml virtualbox xen}

     Installed versions:  0.6.5(11:02:50 07/28/09)(kvm lvm lxc network nls virtualbox -avahi -hal -iscsi -numa -openvz -parted -policykit -qemu -sasl -selinux -uml -xen)

     Homepage:            http://www.libvirt.org/

     Description:         C toolkit to manipulate virtual machines

[I] app-emulation/virtualbox-bin

     Available versions:  1.6.6!f!m (~)2.1.4!m!s (~)2.2.0!m!s (~)2.2.2!m!s (~)2.2.4!m!s (~)3.0.2!m!s {additions chm headless sdk vboxwebsrv}

     Installed versions:  3.0.2!m!s(15:28:37 07/29/09)(additions chm headless sdk -vboxwebsrv)

     Homepage:            http://www.virtualbox.org/

     Description:         Family of powerful x86 virtualization products for enterprise as well as home use

```

Gruß Maurice

----------

## Max Steel

Hast du daran gedacht die Virtualbox-treibermodule zu laden?

Also aktuell:

vboxdrv vboxnetflt

Ich vermute mal das das fehlt.

----------

## bbgermany

Was meinst du mit VT-Flag durchreichen? Wolltest du sowas wie Nested Paging nutzen?

MfG. Stefan

----------

## moe

Ja, Module waren geladen. Hab auch testehalber (da nirgends steht wie genau die Unterstützung aussieht) Virtualbox nochmal mit USE=vboxwebsrv gebaut, und selbigen gestartet, aber das ERgebniss bleibt gleich.

Mit VT durchreichen meinte ich, dass das Gast-OS beim Prozessor das VT-Flag sieht. Eine zum Test gestartet GRML-Live-CD sieht nur MMX und SSE1-3 usw. aber nicht vmx bzw. svm.

----------

## bbgermany

Das ist Nested Paging, das funktioniert iirc momentan nur mit AMD CPUs und KVM soll es aber unterstützen.

Die Frage ist nur, wofür brauchst du das innerhalb deiner VM. Soweit ich gelesen habe ist es dazu da: VMs innerhalb von VMs zu starten, also z.B. du startest ein Xen innerhalb eines KVM um dann ein Windows auf dem Hypervisor von Xen zu starten.

MfG Stefan

----------

## moe

Hmm, ne AMD-Cpu hab ich, wenn ich mich nicht irre ein 5050e.

Ich will/muss mich mit dem ESX-Server von VMWare beschäftigen, und wollte da 1-2 virtuell laufen lassen mit irgendnem Mini-Linux als Guest im Guest. Xen wollt ich irgendwann auch mal ausprobieren, insbes. die Citrix-Versionen..

----------

